# Ebenen zusammenfügen....



## HaHo (16. Mai 2004)

N'Abend!
Hab das Logo unten nach dem Beispiel des "3D Textring" Tutorals gemacht. Hab nun leider das Problem, dass durch das Ausschneiden und Einfügen 2 Ebenen (linker und rechter obere Teil des H's) hinzugekommen sind. Wenn ich jetzt eine Kontur oder irgendeinen Schatten hinzufügen möchte, macht er das logischerweise nur für die eine Ebene. Wenn ich die Ebenen vereine, liegt das A und das O nicht mehr auf dem H. Hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen klar ausgedrückt  - Hier hat sicher einer eine Idee, wie ich das Problem meistern kann. Danke schonmal. 
HaHo


----------



## daidalos (16. Mai 2004)

Schneide doch einfach die Teile aus dem A und dem O aus, füge die Ebenen vom H zusammen und lege es auf die unterste Ebene.


----------



## HaHo (16. Mai 2004)

Hi - bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin. hab dann trotzdem das Problem, dass ich keine 3 einzelnen Ebenen hinbekomm.Bin nicht sehr PS erfahren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass so zu machen, dass man 3 Ebenen mit den 3 Buchstaben hat und diese dann getrennt bearbeiten kann


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Mai 2004)

Schneid doch einfach die Teile des A's und des O's weg die du nicht brauchst und leg diese beiden Ebenen nach oben. Dann hast du 3 getrennte Ebenen. Falls es nicht funktioniert kannst du mir ja Morgen die psd schicken und ich mach es dir schnell. Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, auch wenn ich nicht genau verstanden habe was jetzt genau den Schatten bekommen soll.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Matthias_I (17. Mai 2004)

Ich verstehe nicht, ob du alles auf einer Ebene habe n willst oder nur jeden Buchstaben auf einer Ebene.

Wenn Du Effekte anwenden möchtest KONTUR oder so. Ist das wirklich ein Problem. Da hier an Masken oder Fehlstellen die Kontur auch angelegt wird, obwohll die dort nicht sein sollte.

Mein Tipp lasse die Buchstaben voerst ganz und wende die Effekte an und checke das Ergebnis mit un/sichtbarmachen .

Sind die Effekte ok.
Veknüpfe eine leer Ebene mit der ebene die teilweise verdeckt werden soll. So wird der Effekt in Pixel umgewandelt.
STRG plus Klick auf die Verdeckende Ebene und bei aktiver teilweise zu verdeckender Ebene eine Ebenemaske erstellen (unten in der ebenepalette der zweite von links).

Fertig.

Funzts ?

Matthias


----------



## HaHo (17. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen ! Danke für die Tips.

@Matthias_I : wollte ursprünglich jeden Buchstaben auf einer Ebene haben. Das hab ich mit deiner Anleitung allerdings nicht so Recht hinbekommen und so hab ich nun alles auf eine Ebene zusammengefasst.

Vorteil :  Kann jetzt die gewünschten Effekte für das "komplette" Logo erstellen

Nachteil : kann die Effekte nicht einzeln für jeden Buchstaben erstellen.

Falls jemand noch eine einfache Idee/Lösung hätte, wäre das nicht schlecht. 

@ShadowMan : Danke für dein Angebot. Wenn ich es selber mache werde ich es warscheinlich besser lernen und daher auch eher im Kopf behalten. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht komm ich nochmal auf dich zurück.

CU all

HaHo


----------

